# Is this there any truth to this guys claims?



## skyline27 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this there any truth to this guys claims? If so, alot of us have more money sitting around than we think...

He has two identical auctions for ic's and eprom's. 


10 lbs IC Chip Scrap Platinum Palladium Rhodium Item number: 170186538284 

( Aflac ) http://tinyurl.com/2xvffk


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2008)

Post Deleted


----------



## Exibar (Mar 12, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Is this there any truth to this guys claims? If so, alot of us have more money sitting around than we think...
> 
> He has two identical auctions for ic's and eprom's.
> 
> ...



Is there anything worthwhile in those chips? man, I must have 50 pounds of the things taken off of various modems and other cards throughout the years....

Mike B


----------

